# Single chevron Scarf (k)



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Materials : 2 skeins Patons Colorwul, #5 weight, 90yds per skein
Finished size: 6" x 62"
Needles: 10.5 US/6.5mm

Cast on 25sts
Knit 3 rows
Row 4: K3, yo, K8, slip 2sts as if to knit, K1, pass slipped sts over, k8, yo, K3
Row 5: K3, purl to last 3sts, K3

Repeat rows four and five till you're almost finished the second skein, ending with Row 4
Knit 3 rows, Cast off.
Block

Enjoy!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

LOVE your scarves! Thanks for sharing how you created these.


----------



## rlesgal (Jul 18, 2011)

Great Pattern! Thanks!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

They look great


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

What a wonderful idea! These scarves look terrific.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

You're scarves are beautiful! Can you tell me what colorways you used?


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments.
The colorways are Jardin(red), Countryside(orange) and Denim(blue).


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Those are so pretty.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your scarves and thanks for the pattern!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern they are lovely!


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you. Lovely. I like the way you have the scarf banded with the yarn information. Great idea!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Perfect! I love your colour choices and thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you for sharing you pattern, your scarves are very nice.


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and what yarn you used. I wish more people would tell
What pattern they use on their items


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Love your scarves. can I make them larger?


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Your scarves are great and I love how you put the ball band around them. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks. ????


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Fabulous! Thanks for the pattern too!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing, nice yarn and colors


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great scarfs.....thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Payton's would be very happy to see what you created out of these yarns.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

Many thanks for sharing. I have to spend a lot of time sitting by someone in a senior facility. This will help me while I sit.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow those are beautiful! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Love your scarves. Thank you for sharing. I will be making these for lots of people.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

tikva said:


> Love your scarves. can I make them larger?


It looks like the pattern is 19 stitches with 3 border stitches on each side so if you wanted to increase just the pattern part add a multiple of 19 to your cast on, if you wanted another border in between them add 22. Hope my math was right!


----------



## Archiesgirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing! These will be perfect Christmas gifts.


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

These are beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What imaginative use of this yarn and the scarves are beautifully presented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Your scarves are pretty! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely...thank you!
julie


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Such cute scarves, thanks! Off to store to get some yarn that I don't need.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Such cute scarves, thanks! Off to store to get some yarn that I don't need.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

These are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful scarves - thanks so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks so much. These are beautiful.


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I like really wide scarves. Is this pattern a multiple of 19 + 6? I would like to add one repeat more, although you didn't mention how wide your lovely scarves are.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful color choices - Thank you for sharing


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love this pattern! I may try it in kw and a size 9 needle.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

They are lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

BamaBelle said:


> I like really wide scarves. Is this pattern a multiple of 19 + 6? I would like to add one repeat more, although you didn't mention how wide your lovely scarves are.


The original post states the scarf as being 6" wide by 62" 
The pattern is worked over the 19sts but remember the two yo must be worked to balance out the double decrease each repeat.
It would be possible to add stitches between the center st and the border as well, ex. instead of knit 8, knit 12 Cast on would be 33sts.

Thank you for all the positive feedback and I hope many warm scarves get made!
:sm24:


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Lovely scarf, thank you for the pattern. I like make it a little wide, i'll try 33 sts c.o...thank you again...


----------



## BJGrab (Sep 27, 2016)

Love this pattern. Just the right width! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are beauties! They really show off the colors of the yarn.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful! Love all the different yarns. Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful scarves, thank you four the pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They look lovely. Too thick for this part of Australia though. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful pattern - and yarn! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks great, thank you.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Love your scarves truly a work of art. Plus colors are lovely


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I love how you used the ball bands for passing the care instructions along :sm24:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you - I really like the way the ends are designed :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful scarfs


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Love your scarf pattern colors are lovely. Been looking for this type for ages. Thanks foe sharing


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Double.....


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. x


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the colors. Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------

